# Changes not saving



## wh33ls (Sep 26, 2011)

First things first, I have a rooted VZW Moto X.

I wanted to try and see if I could install the themeable 4.2.2 MMS apk. I renamed the stock to MMS.bak and placed the new .apk in /system/app via Root Explorer. When I rebooted, Messaging would force close. I went back into /system/app and deleted the newer .apk and renamed MMS.bak to MMS.apk. I also downloaded an app to let me reboot instead of powering on and off.

That night I turned the phone off to charge before going to bed. In the morning, I went to open Messaging and it force closed. I tried clearing data to no avail. I went back into /system/app and saw that the newer MMS.apk was there again along with the MMS.bak. Additionally, the rebooter app I had downloaded was gone as well. I changed the name again and reinstalled the app. But every time i power off/reboot this happens. Any suggestions on what is going on here?


----------



## iamtyy (Jun 6, 2011)

Sounds like write protection is on. Are you rebooting into recovery?

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## wh33ls (Sep 26, 2011)

no, it's just a standard reboot or power on/off when this occurs


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

wh33ls said:


> no, it's just a standard reboot or power on/off when this occurs


*sigh* You didnt read the OP of the root exploit did you? RIF.


----------



## wh33ls (Sep 26, 2011)

nevermind. got it squared away. fwiw, the info i needed wasn't in the op.


----------

